# mangiare cose buone-paciugare



## девочка

Buonasera a tutti! 
Sono alla disperata ricerca di un verbo italiano che possa rendere l'idea di "mangiare cose buone/squisitezze/leccornie". La stranezza della mia ricerca è giustificata: si tratta di una traduzione dal russo, una lingua che ha un verbo per qualsiasi cosa. Potrei spiegare il concetto con una locuzione come ho fatto qui, magari in maniera più elegante, ma non sarebbe la stessa cosa. Tra l'altro mi trovo inceppata a causa di un regionalismo, il genovese "paciugare", ossia "mangiare paciughi" (cibi "non sani e buoni", secondo una comune interpretazione), che potrebbe corrispondere in parte, ma che ovviamente non posso usare. Qualche suggerimento?
Grazie!


----------



## VogaVenessian

A questo punto, Devochka, ci hai detto quasi tutto ...eccetto la parola russa. Credo che i moderatori ti possano consentire questo piccolo strappo alla regola "solo italiano nel forum", anche perchè il punto è la ricerca dell'espressione italiana più confacente.


----------



## Nunou

Ciao,
che ne dici di gustare, apprezzare, degustare, assaporare,  banchettare, deliziarsi, satollarsi, sollazzarsi? 
Potresti mettere la frase intera? Tanto per definire meglio come lo devi dire.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> Nota: Questo NON E' un forum Russo-italiano, ma *SOLO italiano*, quindi niente frase originale in russo per favore.
> Come *девочка* già sa, esiste un forum sulla lingua Russa al quale si può rivolgere se desidera.


----------



## Nunou

No...no...niente russo... almeno per me! (..e chi lo capisce)
Io intendevo la frase parzialmente _paciugata_/tradotta in italiano!!

Ciao.


----------



## Akire72

Infatti, della parola in russo non ce ne facciamo niente, anche perchè... chi lo sa il russo? Più che altro ci servirebbe una frasettina su cui lavorare. Anch'io sono orientata verso una parola prettamente regionale e molto poco poetica: *strogolare*.


----------



## Nunou

Akire,
anche _strafogare_ ci potrebbe star bene....ma di "elegante" direi che ha veramente pochino!!! 

Ciao!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

Sarebbe utile leggere la frase intera , ma temo che la perifrasi rimarrebbe, comunque, necessaria ... "Rimpinzarsi/abbuffarsi di ghiottonerie"?


----------



## longplay

Provo : soddisfare il palato,la lingua, la gola, il gusto ,per palati raffinati, gustare. Addentare (con gusto).Sorbire, sgranocchiare, masticare, ingoiare,ingurgitare, assaporare.
 Ciao.         Ps Paciugare in italiano vuol dire rimescolare in modo disgustoso. Non so l' uso dilettale....


----------



## pizzi

C'è stata già una discussione recente su questo tema e in questo forum, ma non riesco a trovarla. Chiediamo aiuto ai mod?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, PL  

Credo che девочка cerchi un verbo unico per esprimere "l'abbuffarsi/lo strafogarsi/il rimpinzarsi _di dolci_" ... forse "pasticciare", come si dice ad un bambino che ingurgita caramelle e cioccolatini e dolci vari in continuazione ... "smettila di pasticciare!"


----------



## longplay

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, PL
> 
> Credo che девочка cerchi un verbo unico per esprimere "l'abbuffarsi/lo strafogarsi/il rimpinzarsi _di dolci_" ... forse "pasticciare", come si dice ad un bambino che ingurgita caramelle e cioccolatini e dolci vari in continuazione ... "smettila di pasticciare!"



Paciugare ha anche questo significato "ti sei paciugata (pasticciata) il viso" o "hai paciugato" nel piatto. Certo è molto raro, credo.


----------



## девочка

Grazie a tutti per la varietà dei consigli! Mi è quasi venuta fame
Inizierò con lo spiegare il contesto. Si tratta di una nonna che, volendo dare da mangiare al nipotino qualcosa che potrebbe fargli male ma che ritiene molto buono (non si tratta di un dolce, ma l'idea è esattamente quella, Anja.Ann), consiglia alla figlia di lasciarlo sgarrare un po' per quanto riguarda il cibo: _E' Natale: fallo paciugare un po'! _è quello che mi viene istintivamente in mente.
 Longplay ha ragione per il significato primo di "*paciugare*", io sono evidentemente vittima di un uso dialettale. Come lo è Akire 72 con "*strogolare*", che non ho mai sentito  A "*strafogare*"più che l'eleganza manca la delicatezza, trattandosi pur sempre di un bambino! Direi che "*pasticciare*" (che per qualche ragione non mi veniva proprio in mente) rende già di più... _Fallo pasticciare un po'!_ Come vi suona? Questa traduzione mi pone qualche problema di inserimento nel contesto, ma ci si può lavorare. Grazie quindi ad Anja.Ann per il suggerimento!


----------



## Nunou

Che io sappia, a Genova il "paciugo" è un gelato "pasticciato" buonissimo....paciugare probabilmente deriva da lì.
Altrove è solo un pasticcio...a temperatura ambiente 


EDIT: mi vengono in mente anche _rimpinzare, sgarrare un po'._..a Natale (e non solo) sgarriamo un po' tutti col cibo _bbbuono_!!!


----------



## giginho

Mi sorge un dubbio, miei buoni amici.

Nella frase di Devochka manca il senso di mangiare a strafottere cose buone. Io lo renderei con deliziarsi: lascia che si delizi (il palato, eventualmente) con le trofie al pesto......che ne dite?


----------



## Akire72

Io avevo pensato anche a "gozzovigliare", "banchettare". Non avendo una frase su cui lavorare però non so se ernde bene l'idea.


----------



## violadaprile

> A "strafogare"più che l'eleganza manca la delicatezza, trattandosi pur sempre di un bambino!


Trattandosi di un bambino, a me piace di più "*pappare*" o meglio "*papparsi*"
"Si è pappato tutto il 'paciugo' e si è pure leccato le dita" 
Si usa pari pari anche in italiano.


----------



## pizzi

Nella mia famiglia si dice _slumpignare_, ma ne ignoro le origini e non mi azzarderei a metterlo in una traduzione !


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Viola 

девочка cerca un verbo che esprima l'azione di_ mangiare cose buone (non necessariamente in grande quantità), ma poco salutari _ ... non ti è mai capitato di sentire una mamma che esorta il suo bambino a _"non pasticciare ... (troppo)" _... altrimenti gli viene il mal di pancia? A me sì, lo dico anch'io! E quel "pasticciare", per me, sottintende un vero _pasticciare_ con il cibo: "non continuare a mangiare pop-corn e patatine e cioccolatini, non bere coca-cola e poi succo d'arancia ...".

Non mi viene in mente un sinonimo di "pasticciare" che abbia una connotazione più ... nazionale, purtroppo


----------



## violadaprile

> Si tratta di una nonna che, volendo dare da mangiare al nipotino qualcosa che potrebbe fargli male ma che ritiene molto buono (non si tratta di un dolce, ma l'idea è esattamente quella, Anja.Ann), consiglia alla figlia di lasciarlo sgarrare un po' per quanto riguarda il cibo: _E' Natale: fallo paciugare un po'! è quello che mi viene istintivamente in mente._


È vero Anja, hai ragione.


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Anja,
mi viene in mente che il tuo "pasticciare" così come il "paciugare" in fondo non significano altro che "mischiare" (cose buone/sane o cose buone/poco sane)...non vedo possibili alternative.
Altrimenti "lasciagli  mangiare quello che vuole/lascialo fare*"...(*dal resto del contesto si capirebbe ogni cosa).


----------



## Anja.Ann

Infatti, Nunou!  Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca ... stavo per aggiungere che "lascialo pasticciare" o "permettigli di pasticciare" equivale a dire "lascialo fare!" o "lascialo esagerare!"


----------



## девочка

Ecco che siamo arrivati alla generalizzazione, uscendo dall'area semantica strettamente del cibo! Ed è la conclusione cui sono giunta anche io. 
Il contesto rende chiaro il riferimento al cibo, e cercare una generalizzazione che comunichi il resto del significato semantico è una strategia valida. Mi è stato suggerito esternamente (forse anche qui, da qualcuno) un meno specifico ma carino "Lasciagli togliere qualche sfizio!". Che rende l'idea della delizia e giustamente non della quantità, che è quello che in fin dei conti mi serve, come notava Anja.


----------

